# War vet impersonator released



## Jaydub (10 Jan 2007)

> War vet impersonator released
> 
> by Maureen Gulyas
> 
> ...



http://www.delta-optimist.com/issues07/011207/news/011207nn1.html

From the local newspaper of my home town. 

He wouldn't be the first person in the world to tell a BS story and get a few free drinks at a bar, what's really disturbing is the dinner and money he recieved.

It's good to see that the Police actually did somthing about it.


----------



## armyvern (10 Jan 2007)

Jaydub said:
			
		

> http://www.delta-optimist.com/issues07/011207/news/011207nn1.html
> 
> From the local newspaper of my home town.
> 
> ...



It's about time too; impersonating a member of the CF is a federal offense I believe.


----------



## Mike Baker (10 Jan 2007)

Pathetic   This really makes me mad, trying to impersonate a Canadian soldier, it's okay if you're a kid playing, but a grown man doing it for booze, cash and food  :


----------



## gaspasser (10 Jan 2007)

A good stoning is in order.
Shame on the ass-shat for impersonating one of our brave troops.


----------



## Danjanou (10 Jan 2007)

Not to sound all Messiah like here, but before we form the lynch mob, let's consider that maybe this indiviual may be "a couple of fries short of a happy meal" to use the professional terminology us in the field do. 

He may not be all there and/or in some warped manner actually thinks he's honouring soldiers especially Afghan vets. Just tossing that one out there. 

Hey if I'm wrong I have a nice hunk of rope in the closet. 8)


----------



## Jaydub (10 Jan 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Not to sound all Messiah like here, but before we form the lynch mob, let's consider that maybe this indiviual may be "a couple of fries short of a happy meal" to use the professional terminology us in the field do.
> 
> He may not be all there and/or in some warped manner actually thinks he's honouring soldiers especially Afghan vets. Just tossing that one out there.
> 
> Hey if I'm wrong I have a nice hunk of rope in the closet. 8)



That's an interesting theory.


----------



## MPSHIELD (10 Jan 2007)

I knew about this for a few weeks. Friends of mine were "victims" of this guy. They consulted me because the guy seemed to know a lot about the CF (obtaining info from the internet??) but some of his info didn't make sense, such as his unit he claimed to be with. They are a kind family who gave him some money and a place to live for a few days.  If it is the same person, they have been investigating him for a while. The MP's and Civilian Police are involved. I have not had an update as to how far the investigation is going which is why I won't say much more just in case it affects the investigation. He frequents the internet (possibly army.ca) so i will not say more than this as the investigation is on going.

It is a shame that someone impersonated a member of CF. Someone who sees a real member of the CF who might need a helping hand will not be be as quick to help because of a guy like that.

Make me upset that someone who go this low to make a buck.


----------



## TN2IC (10 Jan 2007)

I prefere Danjanou idea.... shall we?


----------



## HollywoodHitman (10 Jan 2007)

What occurs to me is the fact that the combat uniform of the CF is so unrecognisable by current membership of the Legion, and the forms of CF ID. Forget the wingnut factor altogether, I think it's good that the Delta PD arrested the twit. 

Then again, when in DEU's just over a year ago, I was asked by a bartender at a legion what company I drove for....I think she thought I was a bus driver.....

HH


----------



## NL_engineer (10 Jan 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> It's about time too; impersonating a member of the CF is a federal offense I believe.



It is 



> Unlawful use of military uniforms or certificates
> 
> 419. Every one who without lawful authority, the proof of which lies on him,
> 
> ...



http://198.103.98.49/en/showdoc/cs/C-46/bo-ga:l_X-gb:s_403//en#anchorbo-ga:l_X-gb:s_403

He has also committed 



> Forgery
> 
> 366. (1) Every one commits forgery who makes a false document, knowing it to be false, with intent
> 
> ...



So I think with the two of these, they should be able to charge him.


_Edited to add the quote of the act for Forgery _


----------



## Centurian1985 (10 Jan 2007)

What is continually surprising is that these type of people would never even think of impersonating a police officer, but think its okay to impersonate a member of the CF.  Perhaps they are unaware that it is punishable by law?


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (10 Jan 2007)

HollywoodHitman said:
			
		

> What occurs to me is the fact that the combat uniform of the CF is so unrecognisable by current membership of the Legion, and the forms of CF ID. Forget the wingnut factor altogether, I think it's good that the Delta PD arrested the twit.
> 
> Then again, when in DEU's just over a year ago, I was asked by a bartender at a legion what company I drove for....I think she thought I was a bus driver.....
> 
> HH



I was waiting for a vehicle outside a major hotel for a vehicle and three different couples approached me to either valet park their cars or carry their bags.  I guess they figured I was a valet.  One guy clued in when he saw medals, but the rest looked baffled when I chuckled and told them that I was not an employee.  You can only laugh sometimes. 

That being said I feel sorry for the folks who got deceived.  Hopefully he'll find it harder to get a mark now.


----------



## anton (11 Jan 2007)

WOW! I can't believe this. What a f^^kin' poser...seriously.


----------



## the 48th regulator (11 Jan 2007)

anton said:
			
		

> WOW! I can't believe this. What a f^^kin' poser...seriously.



I would have to agree with Danjanou on this one.

I mean the guy walks in with uniform, albeit an odd one, and hoodwinks the people at the legion.

The fella has issues.

However, I too have issues in the people that were duped.  I have mentioned this before, but if the legion was in tune with our modern vets, would he not have been stopped at the door?

I attended a wedding of a fellow highlander.  He had the reception at the legion in his local town.  We were there the two days before planning things, so most knew us.  The day of the reception those of us in the wedding party decided to go down stairs to the legion proper for a quick drink before the speeches, dinner etc.  All four of us were wearing our mess dress medals, indicating pretty much who we were.  A big civvy type stops us at the door, tells us we are not welcome, unless we were invited.  It took the President, and the Bar Steward to come over and tell him who we were.  I felt like I was walking into a biker bar.  It was full of civvies.  All of them claiming connection because of some relative.  However, we were blocked from coming in.  No recognition.  

It is a wonder how a dufus can walk in, with wrong uniform and claim to be  a vet.  It is about time the legion makes an effort to know the new generation.

I think the guilty party is not the crazy fellow, but the establishment of the legion.

Rant off.

dileas

tess


----------



## warspite (11 Jan 2007)

*In the now famous words of paracowboy.... *​* "Kneel down and face the ditch" *​


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105 (11 Jan 2007)

> It was full of civvies.  All of them claiming connection because of some relative.  However, we were blocked from coming in.  No recognition.


----------



## JesseWZ (11 Jan 2007)

The last time I was at the Legion which was Remembrance Day they knew who I was pretty quick. They made vets from all the wars and peacekeeping missions stand up in sequence then they asked for current serving members. I was around the corner at the time and they pulled me out into the open. Even though I really haven't done anything at all really they still recognized the uniform and I felt pretty proud.


----------



## Journeyman (11 Jan 2007)

Since the thread has devolved into anti-Legion comments.....(Mods may wish to open a "Legion Relevance" thread)

A few years ago at a Legion in Kingston, on Remembrance Day, I was hassled by some obviously civie Legion members for _being in the military_. I haven't been in a Legion since. If the Legion chooses to abandon its heritage, I have no desire to prop them up.


----------



## George Wallace (11 Jan 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Since the thread has devolved into anti-Legion comments.....(Mods may wish to open a "Legion Relevance" thread)
> 
> A few years ago at a Legion in Kingston, on Remembrance Day, I was hassled by some obviously civie Legion members for _being in the military_. I haven't been in a Legion since. If the Legion chooses to abandon its heritage, I have no desire to prop them up.



There are already some topics on that subject:

Is anyone a member of the Royal Canadian Legion? 

Small town support, pathetic.

Why Not The Legion? 

......and I am sure there are more.


----------



## Journeyman (11 Jan 2007)

Tess started it!!


----------



## George Wallace (11 Jan 2007)

We'll have to sent Tess over to that Legion that has all the guys sitting around the table wearing mixed Desert Cam.......you know the one.......the one that has all the U-Haul trucks parked out front, with Alberta plates.   >


----------



## K225 (11 Jan 2007)

On the legal issue how does this affect reinactors. Personally I am uncomfortable with people who dress up in military uniforms when they didn't serve. The reason being I once talked with a vet who mentioned it brought back many memories he wished he could forget. 
I think that Canadian Public attitudes towards the military has vastly improved thanks to the actions of our boys and girls in Afghanistan. and the support our current government is giving Canada's military. 
By the way I totally agree this guys a jerk!


----------



## gaspasser (11 Jan 2007)

Reinactors/actors are okay becuase they are depicting a time frame for prosperity/nostalgia.  If the poor guy's gear's don't all mesh, then the authorities should place him in proper care.  He  may be a homeless/forgotten person who must rely on the good graces of the populace to survive.  In which he has my condolences and partial pity. ^-^



IF he is doing it for kicks and a free lunch...kneel, face the ditch!


----------



## Remius (11 Jan 2007)

Well I think by and large re-enactors are not representing themselves as actual members of the military.  Actors, theatre groups, museums etc etc are portraying soldiers in either an artistic way or for historical purposes.  Hell, some people just want to make a fashion statement.  Dressing up as a soldier isn't illegal, claiming you are one when you aren't is.


----------



## JSR OP (11 Jan 2007)

*"The man is driving a U-Haul van with Alberta licence plates."*

Back to the article... I hope you all don't mind.

I was under the understanding that all U-Haul vans had Arizona licence plates.  Something about fleet insurance....  Or is that only in Ontario?

Is this an old Ex-U-Haul van we are talking here with the letters blacked out?


Just a thought..


----------



## gaspasser (11 Jan 2007)

Hmm, I saw a U-Haul van yesterday, most of it's advertising paint was painted over and it had Ontario plates.  Maybe U-Haul is starting ot get rid of it's crap trucks.  But who would buy one???


----------



## Haggis (11 Jan 2007)

Crantor said:
			
		

> Dressing up as a soldier isn't illegal



Beg to differ.  It is.  

As posted earlier, from the Criminal Code (*emphasis added*):

Unlawful use of military uniforms or certificates

419. *Every one who without lawful authority*, the proof of which lies on him,

(a) *wears a uniform of the Canadian Forces  * or any other naval, army or air force or a uniform that is so similar to the uniform of any of those forces that it is likely to be mistaken therefor,

(b) wears a distinctive mark relating to wounds received or service performed in war, or a military medal, ribbon, badge, chevron or any decoration or order that is awarded for war services, or any imitation thereof, or any mark or device or thing that is likely to be mistaken for any such mark, medal, ribbon, badge, chevron, decoration or order,

(c) *has in his possession a  * certificate of discharge, certificate of release, statement of service or *identity card from the Canadian Forces  * or any other naval, army or air force* that has not been issued to and does not belong to him*, or

(d) has in his possession a commission or warrant or a certificate of discharge, certificate of release, statement of service or identity card, issued to an officer or a person in or who has been in the Canadian Forces or any other naval, army or air force, that contains any alteration that is not verified by the initials of the officer who issued it, or by the initials of an officer thereto lawfully authorized,

*is guilty  * of an offence punishable on summary conviction.

R.S., c. C-34, s. 377.


----------



## Trogdor (11 Jan 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> It's about time too; impersonating a member of the CF is a federal offense I believe.



While I agree that he should face some kind of penalty I am unsure as to if it is an offence to impersonate a CF member.

It is a Criminal Offence to impersonate a peace officer.  Peace officers can be Police, Customs or Correctional Officers, a mayor, and a few other positions of authority in Canada.  The definition does include Canadian Forces officers and non-commisioned officers, however, it only includes those who are "(i) appointed for the purposes of section 156 of the National Defence Act, or (ii)employed on duties that the Governor in Council, in regulations made under the National Defence Act for the purposes of this paragraph, has prescribed to be of such a kind as to necessitate that the officers and non-commissioned members performing them have the powers of peace officers;"

Seeing as Section 156 of the NDA refers to those members of the CF who are appointed as Military Police I believe it may only be a criminal offence to impersonate a MP or someone else who falls under the definition of peace officer.  There may be other members of the CF who are given the powers of a peace officer that I am unaware of.

However, as I said I am unsure as to the total rule on this.  If anyone knows of any other info I have missed please feel free to bring it to my attention.

Of course the guy seems to have procured funds and food fraudulently, which is an offence by itself.

Hopefully the police and legion follow through and see this guy pays for this.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (11 Jan 2007)

Wolfe,

Read the above posts......Impersonation of a soldier is an offence.


----------



## George Wallace (11 Jan 2007)

Wolfe117 said:
			
		

> While I agree that he should face some kind of penalty I am unsure as to if it is an offence to impersonate a CF member.
> 
> It is a Criminal Offence to impersonate a peace officer.  Peace officers can be Police, Customs or Correctional Officers, a mayor, and a few other positions of authority in Canada.  The definition does include Canadian Forces officers and non-commisioned officers, however, it only includes those who are "(i) appointed for the purposes of section 156 of the National Defence Act, or (ii)employed on duties that the Governor in Council, in regulations made under the National Defence Act for the purposes of this paragraph, has prescribed to be of such a kind as to necessitate that the officers and non-commissioned members performing them have the powers of peace officers;"
> 
> ...



Are you Frackin Blind?

Perhaps you should read the post before yours and a few others on the topic.  It is "Illegal".  It is in the Criminal Code of Canada. 

 :


----------



## Centurian1985 (11 Jan 2007)

Wolfe117 said:
			
		

> While I agree that he should face some kind of penalty I am unsure as to if it is an offence to impersonate a CF member.
> 
> It is a Criminal Offence to impersonate a peace officer.  Peace officers can be Police, Customs or Correctional Officers, a mayor, and a few other positions of authority in Canada.  The definition does include Canadian Forces officers and non-commisioned officers, however, it only includes those who are "(i) appointed for the purposes of section 156 of the National Defence Act, or (ii)employed on duties that the Governor in Council, in regulations made under the National Defence Act for the purposes of this paragraph, has prescribed to be of such a kind as to necessitate that the officers and non-commissioned members performing them have the powers of peace officers;"
> 
> ...



This is exactly part of the problem I mentioned.  

Why should it not  be an offence to pretend to be a CF member?  Are CF members not worthy of the same protection as police officers, postal workers and other government employees?  Should a REME be considered of less consequence than a volunteer RCMP auxiliary police officer?  Is a supply NCO to be considered less worthy than a parking meter checker?  

I think not!


----------



## Franko (11 Jan 2007)

Seems to me that I remember a few dirtbags during the ice storm in Cornwall got caught for impersonating CF members.

They were going around and picking up generators from homes...commandeering them by waving some papers and such.

One was dressed as a Col...the other 3 were Ptes.

They were busted by one leery fella....because he "Figured that a Col wouldn't pick up a Generator by himself when there were 3 Ptes standing right there."

IIRC they were also charged with impersonation of CF personnel.

Regards


----------



## proudnurse (11 Jan 2007)

If he really wanted to become a Legion Member, maybe he could have done the right thing and just volunteered they are always looking for people to become involved to help out with different things. I know that my Dad and his Sisters are both members because my grandparents are both WW2 Veterans. I have been to several functions there with them over the years and many times it has turned out to be a great family get together ie: Mothers Day brunch, etc. My Aunt is a volunteer also and she does alot of fuctions with the ladies aux. Mostly because my Grandma has a difficult time getting out so my Aunt is there to do the stuff she can no longer do and it makes her proud/and also basically because she enjoys it. 

As for wearing a Uniform and pretending, what a way to set yourself up to look like a.....well never mind. 

Rebecca


----------



## George Wallace (11 Jan 2007)

I think you missed the story.  He wasn't trying to become a member of the Legion.  He was scamming the Legion members of drinks, money and a place to stay.


----------



## Haggis (11 Jan 2007)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> Seems to me that I remember a few dirtbags during the ice storm in Cornwall got caught for impersonating CF members.
> IIRC they were also charged with impersonation of CF personnel.



They were charged with Personation because they held themselves out to be someone they were not for personal gain.

403. Every one who fraudulently personates any person, living or dead, 

(a) with intent to gain advantage for himself or another person,

(b) *with intent to obtain any property * or an interest in any property, or

(c) with intent to cause disadvantage to the person whom he personates or another person,

is guilty of an indictable offence and liable to imprisonment for a term not exceeding ten years or an offence punishable on summary conviction.

Not sure if they were also charged under s. 419, but I seem to remember that they were.


----------



## traumawolf (12 Jan 2007)

Another charge:

Fraud

380. (1) Every one who, by deceit, falsehood or other fraudulent means, whether or not it is a false pretence within the meaning of this Act, defrauds the public or any person, whether ascertained or not, of any property, money or valuable security or any service,

(a) is guilty of an indictable offence and liable to a term of imprisonment not exceeding fourteen years, where the subject-matter of the offence is a testamentary instrument or the value of the subject-matter of the offence exceeds five thousand dollars; or

(b) is guilty

(i) of an indictable offence and is liable to imprisonment for a term not exceeding two years, or

(ii) of an offence punishable on summary conviction,

where the value of the subject-matter of the offence does not exceed five thousand dollars.

http://lois.justice.gc.ca/en/showdoc/cs/C-46/bo-ga:l_X-gb:s_380//en#anchorbo-ga:l_X-gb:s_380

Also looked at 364, Fraudulently obtaining food, beverage or accommodation, but it is an offence against the place of business, and since the food was all paid for, it doesn't apply.


----------



## NL_engineer (12 Jan 2007)

Seeing that a few members haven't seen it, and are trying to state that it is not an offence to dress up as a member of the CF:

Read the below quote



> Unlawful use of military uniforms or certificates
> 
> 419. Every one who without lawful authority, the proof of which lies on him,
> 
> ...



Edited to fix underline


----------



## Trogdor (12 Jan 2007)

Ahh I see it now.  Very good, it only makes sense for this to be an offence under the Criminal Code.


----------



## MPSHIELD (12 Jan 2007)

It depends on the evidence against him. My information given to me was that he wa impersonating an officer. So depending on the interpretaion of it, he could also be charged with  CCC 130 as well.

The reason being is given that 



> Personating peace officer
> 130. Every one who
> (a) falsely represents himself to be a peace officer or a *public officer*, or
> (b) not being a peace officer or public officer, uses a badge or article of uniform or equipment in a manner that is likely to cause persons to believe that he is a peace officer or a public officer, as the case may be,
> is guilty of an offence punishable on summary conviction.



The interpretation of Public officer as seen in CCC is that



> "public officer"
> «fonctionnaire public »
> "public officer" includes
> (a) an officer of customs or excise,
> ...



My understanding into this situation is that he was claiming at least at one point to be a Capt. 

Just a thought


----------



## Centurian1985 (12 Jan 2007)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> Seems to me that I remember a few dirtbags during the ice storm in Cornwall got caught for impersonating CF members.  They were going around and picking up generators from homes...commandeering them by waving some papers and such.  One was dressed as a Col...the other 3 were Ptes.  They were busted by one leery fella....because he "Figured that a Col wouldn't pick up a Generator by himself when there were 3 Ptes standing right there."  IIRC they were also charged with impersonation of CF personnel.  Regards



Minor diversion - I have been informed that generators are the number one prefered item of theft by low-level criminals due to their portability and ease of disposal.  Supposedly gives them the most bucks or least effort.  Especially if the area has any sort of adverse weather conditions.  Any contradicting evidence out there?


----------



## 1feral1 (12 Jan 2007)

This guy has serious identity issues.

I think he'll re-offend, its just a matter of time.

Anyone with some TI should be able to pick out an imposter, not only by his dress, but his dispostion and lack of GMK.

There is something about a soldier.

I hope he is caught, charged, named, and  humiliated in the media. For his crime, how about being sent (under escort) to a hospital ward of the wounded to see the harsh reality of war?

His type disgust me to no end.

Wes


----------



## JesseWZ (12 Jan 2007)

Wesley (Over There) said:
			
		

> I hope he is caught, charged, named, and  humiliated in the media. For his crime, how about being sent (under escort) to a hospital ward of the wounded to see the harsh reality of war?
> His type disgust me to no end


+1.


----------



## Jarnhamar (13 Jan 2007)

> A good stoning is in order.


And here I thought we were better than the Taliban.


I've ran into a few guys in Cornwall ON at the Glengarian who would go around telling girls they were peacekeepers and war vets and other BS.  After more and more guys from the local armories started going there to drink the posers moved on pretty quick.

Best thing to do is find the guys name and let the media take care of the rest.


----------



## vonGarvin (13 Jan 2007)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> I've ran into a few guys in Cornwall ON at the Glengarian who would go around telling girls they were peacekeepers and war vets and other BS.  After more and more guys from the local armories started going there to drink the posers moved on pretty quick.


Telling "tall tales" in the bar to chat up the lasses is one thing (let's see, I've been a pilot, a movie star, rock star.....the list goes on).  Lying to women in order to share breakfast with them the next morning is as old as breakfast itself, I believe.


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Jan 2007)

Hauptmann Scharlachrot said:
			
		

> Telling "tall tales" in the bar to chat up the lasses is one thing (let's see, I've been a pilot, a movie star, rock star.....the list goes on).  Lying to women in order to share breakfast with them the next morning is as old as breakfast itself, I believe.



[sarcasm] And they say chivalry is dead. [/sarcasm]


----------



## Haggis (13 Jan 2007)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> I've ran into a few guys in Cornwall ON at the Glengarian who would go around telling girls they were peacekeepers and war vets and other BS.  After more and more guys from the local armories started going there to drink the posers moved on pretty quick.



They key to being a successful smurfette chaser is to not pose as a "army guy" in a known soldier's hangout like The Glengarrian.  You have to be "The Only" in order to attract the opposite sex.

Time spent in recce is never wasted.  ;D


----------



## Jarnhamar (13 Jan 2007)

If you're suggesting a regimental pub crawl I'm there


----------

